# MEM/MIN: Trade still on the table?



## Flanders (Jul 24, 2004)

Now that we've got coach Dwyane Casey and his uptempo offense (as seen with the Seattle Supersonics) what is the possiblity that the Timberwolves push for the Jason Williams for Sam Cassell trade? Is it still even on the table?

I think it would be great for us if we could get a player like Jason Williams on this team. We can then do a deal of say, Wally for Alonzo Mourning. Then pick up Bobby Jackson as a free agent, as well as Dikembe Mutumbo.

PG Jason Williams - Bobby Jackson
SG Rashad McCants - Trenton Hassell
SF Trenton Hassell - Ndudi Ebi
PF Kevin Garnett - Eddie Griffin
C Alonzo Mourning - Dikembe Mutumbo

Championship potential? I say :yes:

Likely? I say no. 

Anyways, back to the subject. Jason Williams for Sam Cassell. Still possible?


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

The one reason I don't like the Williams for Cassell trade is becuse J-Will is just another long contract here. I think we push through one more year here with Cassell and Kandi and let those contracts expire then sign a nice player.


----------



## kaniffmn (Jul 29, 2003)

Good point Sheefo, but you did say that Mchale was looking to trade as reported by ESPN.com. I also saw something about that in the star tribune this morning. The wheeling and dealing is not done. You and I both know that this team hasn't really changed with the drafting of McCants. All that really means is that we replaced Spree. Which leaves us with pretty much the same team as last year. We need to get a Stromile Swift, Kwame Brown, a big guy who has at least some potential. 

I hope the deal with Memphis is still on the table, because I want J-Will here. I don't know about the Wally for Alonzo deal though. Not even worth it considering Mourning would only play for another year or two. If necessary, what I got from your post is that Mutombo is a FA and if we happen not to get much of anything, he could be a decent solution. I know he's old, but then we can sign him to a one or two year deal and he'd become the immediate starter.


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

I think trying to make a deal with Wally in it would be a good idea. Maybe something for Magloire or Dampier. Once this team has a legit center, it is going to be hard to beat us.

BTW, what happened to Hudson and Olowokandi in your roster?


----------



## kaniffmn (Jul 29, 2003)

yea, I wouldn't mind if it were for Dampier or Magloire, they got some thread left on their tires. Mourning is down to his last call.


----------



## drza44 (Aug 12, 2004)

Just my personal opinion, but I think that Wally fits into the direction that Casey is taking the team. As I said in another post, I really like the potential of a Wally/Hassel starting unit with McCants/Ebi replacing them in the second unit. Great combo of scoring, shooting, and defense in that unit...and for once we have the potential to not be completely out-athleted at the swing positions. 

That said, I think that point guard and center are the two areas left to be adressed. Despite the down-season last year due to injury and such, I actually think that both Sam and Hudson can bounce back and be very productive this year. But their skill sets/weaknesses are redundant, even at their best, and by adding another shooter/scorer in McCants I think one of the 2 PGs should go. 

I'm undecided about how I feel about JWill, but I do think that we'll end up seeing one of our PGs moved, and another playing-caliber PG and big man added before the offseason ends.


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

drza44 said:


> As I said in another post, I really like the potential of a Wally/Hassel starting unit with McCants/Ebi replacing them in the second unit. Great combo of scoring, shooting, and defense in that unit..


I thought I said that.... But oh well


I think we have to give Cassell another chance. We are wanting to trade him because he had been injured since like 2 years ago against LA. He is fine now. This guy was so valuable to us but when a season falls down, we are quick to point the fingers at the injured guy... I cant blame us since we had Terrell Brandon for so long but Cassell surely has one more year in him. He might not be an all-star. Or we could give up on him and watch him become an all srat again.

If we trade this guy I think there are a couple of point guards that I think would really fit this team. The guy at the top of my list is Jason Kidd but we have no chance of trading for him. The next guy would have to be Andre Miller. If we have the chance to trade for Miller, it would really fit into what this team is trying to do. Another guy I like is Derek Fisher. Kandi for Fisher? Maybe they are in need of a center.... They have too many power forwards.

One other guy I think could help this team out is Bob Sura. Wally for Sura and Juwan Howard? Maybe. 

FA would be brevin knight, Claxton, or Dickau...


----------



## Jumper4Dayz_KG21 (Jul 7, 2005)

I like the Jwill Trade. He is an exiting and up tempo style of player who can push the ball and that is the style of play it appears that Casey will be running. if that deal goes through and we can get a reliable Center to play next to KG(Swift or S. Hunter or anyone with good size and skill) then we should have a solid team. If McCants can step in for spree and give 10-15 points agame and play good D and Ebi can step his game up then we will be a really good team next year we could also pick up another definsive minded gaurd such as E. Watson or B. Knight to help with our weak definsive backcourt play last year.

JWill-Hudson-Knight
McCants-Hassel
Szerbiak-Hassel-Ebi
KG-EG
Swift/Hunter-Olowakandi

That would be an exiting and energetic team that can help KG out and take some of the load off him in the 4th quarter when he gets tired. i also think that team would fit well into Caseys up tempo system.


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

The Wolves could probably get Hunter and Griffin but not Swift and Griffin. I do not think Knight would come here to be a 3rd string pg though. The wolves need a defensive starter. I still like the deal that was proposed by I believe Bruno. Cassell to Toronto for Murray, Woods, and a future pick/ cash. I think they would do it if they wanted to keep Roko Ukic in Croatia for a year and get something out of Cassell. Then I would like to see us get McGinnis or Watson, resign Griff and sign James Thomas or another backup Center...

PG- McGinnis/ Hudson/ 3rd stringer
SG- McCants/ Hassell
SF- Wally/ Ebi/ Murray
PF- Garnett/ Griffin/ Thomas
C- Kandi/ Woods/Griffin

IL- Hoiberg....

One guy I would love to see us sign is Alan Anderson...


----------



## drza44 (Aug 12, 2004)

Cassell for Loren Woods and Murray? Wow. I'm not even really sure how to answer that. I guess I'll just say I'll be exceedingly disappointed if we made that deal for him. If that's all he's good for, we should just hold onto him.


----------



## kaniffmn (Jul 29, 2003)

drza44 said:


> Cassell for Loren Woods and Murray? Wow. I'm not even really sure how to answer that. I guess I'll just say I'll be exceedingly disappointed if we made that deal for him. If that's all he's good for, we should just hold onto him.


I agree...A veteran starter who before he got hurt for almost a whole season, was coming off an all-star and possibly the best season from a pg in 2004 for two guys who would come off our bench sparingly. I think we could come up with a lil' something better than that.


----------



## Blazer Freak (Jul 11, 2004)

I think that it could happen. Cassell and a filler for JWill would be a good trade for the Wolves, I don't know why Memphis would wanna do it, other then to get outta JWill's contract, and to get rid of him. I think he could do good here.


----------



## cimalee (Apr 17, 2003)

I think if you can get J will for Casell you do it . I think Casell is done and I guess Memphis would do it and get him off the cap after next season .


----------



## cimalee (Apr 17, 2003)

This is off topic but I always thought Bonzi wells would be a great fit to play aside Garnett . Yall should trade for Wells


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

Memphis would do the trade because Cassell's a better player than JWill and has been his entire career.


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

He is a free agent too. I think Hassell for Wells and a filler would not be bad. Add Cassell and Jwill I think it would make a good deal.


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

sheefo13 said:


> He is a free agent too. I think Hassell for Wells and a filler would not be bad. Add Cassell and Jwill I think it would make a good deal.


Memphis has no need for Hassell. Pitch in Kandi and Hoiberg's contract instead. That'll probably get you Bonzi.


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

Yeah but the Wolves really wouldn't want to do that because Kandi is the only real Center and an expiring contract.... Jones is a center but has not proven himself. I don't see why the Wolves would trade all of their main expiring contracts for more long term deals...


----------



## LA68 (Apr 3, 2004)

cimalee said:


> This is off topic but I always thought Bonzi wells would be a great fit to play aside Garnett . Yall should trade for Wells


He is a top ten SG talent wise. He had years in Por where he shot almost 50%. Maybe starting and playing with KG can get him straight. These are the kind of guy's they should be shooting for. He can't be as much of a headache as Spre.And he is younger and bigger and would love the chance to start again.

And not have to depend on the rookie


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

The thing with Bonzi, he is more inconsistent than Spree was here. This team has 2 shooting guards that sould start for us... We are looking for another guy that could be the 3rd stringer, or 2nd string if something goes wrong.


----------



## SirHinn (Feb 9, 2003)

LA68 said:


> He is a top ten SG talent wise. He had years in Por where he shot almost 50%. Maybe starting and playing with KG can get him straight. These are the kind of guy's they should be shooting for. He can't be as much of a headache as Spre.And he is younger and bigger and would love the chance to start again.
> 
> And not have to depend on the rookie


Talent wise that rookie is a top 5 pick. They have no need for Bonzi whenthey have their younger scoring machine already. They drafted McCants to contribute now not later. If they were drafting for later, they would have drafted Gerald Green.


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

Simply agreed. He is probably the best scorer in the draft...


----------

